# White Zombie update?



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

So I don't think I've heard a single word about John Wylands's White Zombie in quite a while. Did they do any runs this year? Is the car being rebuilt? I was hoping to see him try to break into the 9's this year.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

The only racing I am aware of for White Zombie was Bookmans Spring Thaw back in April. I think John was sponsored by Bob Oldfather to bring the car down. I don't know if John raced it, but as I recall, the car ran about 10-.4 or 10.5 seconds.
I thinking John has been concentrating on the Honda Insight build. Also, he had a tough year with his wife passing away . . . I think it was in 2011.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't know about his wife, I'm sorry to hear that.  My condolences John, if you are reading this.


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe his siamese motor setup got damaged and Tucson and without Jim H up and about to fix it he's grounded for now.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for chiming in Otmar


----------

